# Taster an SPS anschliessen



## arena (7 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen Taster an eine SPS, oder besser gesagt an eine Digitaleingabebaugruppe (DI) anschliessen. Doch wie genau mache ich das ?

Der Strom muss ja mit einer Leitung in den Taster gelangen (und z.B. bei einem gedrückten Schliesser) mit einer zweiten Leitung wieder heraus (in die DI-Baugruppe).

Doch wie genau schliesse ich einen Taster (Schliesser) an die SPS an ?
Ich habe in der DI-Baugruppe für den Taster ja nur einen Eingang. Muss ich den Taster mit einer Leitung an die DI-Baugruppe (z.B. E0.0) und mit einer anderen Leitung mit einem Netzteil verbinden ? Oder woher kommt der Strom der durch den gedrückten Schliesser laufen wird.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen / fragen will.
(Bin Anfänger in dem Bereich SPS, daher auch die wahrscheinlich dumme Frage)


Danke für eure Hilfe,
mfg arena


-------


----------



## Zottel (8 April 2009)

Schau dir bitte das Verdrahtungsschema an. Es befindet sich bei den 300er Baugruppen auch innen auf der Abdeckklappe.
Das Folgende gilt, wenn deine Eingangsbaugruppen für 24V bestimmt sind. Ich gehe mal davon aus, weil das der häufigste Fall ist. Wenn du Zweifel hast, poste die Bestellnummer der Baugruppe.
Je eine Gruppe von 8 Ein-/Ausgängen besitzt zusätzlich Anschlüsse L+ (+24V) und M (0V). Die verbindest du mit den entsprechenden Klemmen des Netzteils (normalerweise dasselbe Netzteil, was auch die CPU speist. Ansonsten wäre der zulässige Potentialunterschied zu beachten).
Den Taster schließt du an +24V (L+) und an den gewünschten Eingang an. Auf diese Weise gelangen bei geschlossenem Tasterkontakt die 24V an den  Eingang.


----------



## arena (8 April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich gaube es verstanden zu haben. Hier hab ich das ganze mal aufgezeichnet:

-http://s195130324.online.de/sps.gif

Das müsste jetzt so stimmen. Der erste Kontakt des Tasters ist in E0.0. Dann müsste ich den zweiten Kontakt doch mit L+ verbinden, oder ? Doch wie mache ich das ?



Danke,
mfg arena


----------


----------



## El Cattivo (8 April 2009)

Richtig der andere Kontakt des Tasters muss an L+


----------



## Mike369 (8 April 2009)

Ja du legst am besten den L+ an paar Klemen und kannst dann den jeweiligen eingang anschließen


----------



## arena (8 April 2009)

OK, soweit hab ichs jetzt verstanden.

Ich hab nur noch eine Frage zu den Klemmen. Welche Klemmen würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ? (Die Klemmen sollte man auf eine Schiene montieren können). Gibts da was von Siemens ?

Es wäre nett von euch, wenn ihr mir auf www.rsonline.de einen konkreken Artikel zeigen könntet.


Danke,
mfg arena



---------------------


----------



## Da_Basco (8 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch eine Anmerkung zur Verdrahtung. Deine DI Baugruppe braucht einen Massebezugspunkt zu M (0V). Diesen schließt du auf 20 und 40 an nicht wie in deinem Beispiel auf 10. 
Auch ist eine L+ Verbindung vom Netzteil zur Klemme 1 der DI nicht nötig. Wenn du dein Verdrahtungsschema ansschaust, sind die Klemmen 1 und 10 nicht belegt.

Gruß

Da_Basco


----------



## arena (8 April 2009)

Das würde dann so aussehen:
  - http://s195130324.online.de/vs_2.gif
Hab ich doch richtig verstanden, oder ?

Könnt ihr mir bei den Klemmen bitte noch auf die Sprünge helfen ?
Welche Klemmen würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ?


Danke,
mfg arena


------------


----------



## Da_Basco (8 April 2009)

Genau, so passt es. Zum Thema Klemmen, schau doch mal z.B. bei Conrad nach und such mal nach "Durchgangsklemmen".


----------



## arena (9 April 2009)

Bei Conrad hab ich jetzt was gefunden:
  - Artikel: DURCHGANGSKLEMME UK 10 N
  - Link

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. 3 Durchgangsklemmen habe und diese auf einer Hutschiene nebeneinander anordne, besteht dann eine Verbindung zwischen den 3 Klemmen ?
Oder ist es so, dass man mit einer Klemme nur 2 Leiter miteinander verbinden kann ?
Vermutlich sind alle 3 miteinander verbunden, oder ?


Danke,
mfg arena


--------------


----------



## PhilippL (9 April 2009)

Hi,

nein die Klemmen sind nicht miteinander verbunden. Dafür gibts von Phoenix Brückenelemente die du in die zuverbindenden Klemmen einschrauben mußt.

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Solaris (9 April 2009)

Du brauchst zum brücken die Conrad-Best.Nr. 743241, das sind gleich 10 Stück und die kann man dann kürzen auf die benötigte Anzahl. Die passen aber nur zu den Durchgangsklemmen UK 10 N!


----------



## Sockenralf (9 April 2009)

Hallo,

sind UK10 nicht etwas oversized für die Signalverkabelng??




MfG


----------



## arena (10 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mir die Klemmen und die dazugehörigen Brückenelemente jetzt bei Conrad bestellt. Hab die UK 2.5 N genommen, die sollten ausreichend sein für mich.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## dzigolo (11 April 2009)

du kannst bis zu 10 klemmen mit einander verbinden ,dafür brachst du brücken,die gibts sowohl von weidmüller als auch von phoenix contact somit hast du dann 19X das potenzial L+

was du meinst sind die PE klemmen die über die hutschiene das selbe potenzial haben.


----------

